# MAC - N/Naked Colour - Jan 08



## lara (Dec 13, 2007)

Place all your *N/Naked Colour* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC  or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.







This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *N* discussion thread. For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the colour story post.


----------



## astronaut (Jan 10, 2008)

... Are we allowed to post swatches from other people? Well this is from *magicnmystery* from makeupalley.

Found this from user magicnmystery on makeupally:
http://img.makeupalley.com/9/3/9/2/851076.JPG
http://img.makeupalley.com/9/3/9/2/851069.JPG
Warmed MSF:
http://img.makeupalley.com/9/3/9/2/851319.JPG
Modest Tone & Nanogold e/s
http://img.makeupalley.com/9/3/9/2/851320.JPG

Clickey clickey for full sizey


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 10, 2008)

More to come. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Click that one, it's oversized so it's linked.


----------



## Makeuplovingal (Jan 10, 2008)

Top pic is Warmed MSF.

Bottom pic, L-R is Petticoat, Light Flush, Northern Light


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm also going to post the Warmed MSF, once it's cropped.


----------



## niftyness (Jan 10, 2008)

Rich Flesh, Dark Edge, Remotely Grey, Modest Tone, Nanogold, Neutral Pink





Light Flush, Neutral Pink, Medium Plus





Medium Plus





Neutral Pink





Light Flush


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 10, 2008)

they said I was nc-42-45 so I dont know what I am...maybe nc44

sorry for ashy hands lol
l/g on top l/s on bottom I have both msf under the lippies swatched

1n-4n l/g on top 1n-3n and 5n (someone had the 4n i think) sorry 2n got smudge..i bought it lol  













what I bought


----------



## fingie (Jan 10, 2008)

I would have done more but my batteries were dying


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 10, 2008)

NC 45




top left to right: N4 (gloss), N3 (gloss), N5 (lipstick), Sweet Brown (creamstick not w/ collection)
Bottom: Warmed MSF (gold patch), Warmed MSF (other patch), Modest Tone


----------



## makeupMOMMA (Jan 10, 2008)

Skin Color Reference = NC42


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jan 11, 2008)

Pictures taken under fluorescent light:













NC25 skin:


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 11, 2008)

3N l/s


----------



## HeartsANDkisses (Jan 11, 2008)

Hue vs 3N





Swatches





3N on lips (NC20)





Northern Light VS Light Flush


----------



## LaurelLiz (Jan 11, 2008)

2N lipstick






2N lipstick with Pretty Plush Plushglass





Nanogold e/s, Quite Natural paint pot





...in a slightly different light


----------



## smilebacklovely (Jan 11, 2008)

*MAC Light Flush vs MAC Northern Light vs Nars Orgasm*




L-R : Light Flush, Northern Light




Light Flush





L-R : Orgasm, Northern Light, Light Flush


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jan 11, 2008)

Here's what I have right now for swatches, more comparisons coming when my camera is recharged:















Neutral pink is on the inner lid (also used: Poison Pen, Carbon)


----------



## resin (Jan 12, 2008)

here is a picture of n2 lipstick on me, it looks weird on my top lips because i was numb from the dentist.


----------



## kymmilee (Jan 12, 2008)

light flush msf:





SWATCHES ARE ON NW15 SKIN!

swatch with flash:





swatch without flash:









3N lipstick, nanogold [it's there, i promise. haha], light flush





nanogold


----------



## jillianjiggs (Jan 12, 2008)

for those wondering if remotely grey is similar to moth brown...
(i don't think it is)





remotely grey, moth brown


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 12, 2008)

MSF Natural in Medium
2N Lipglass and 2N Lipstick

2N Lipstick and 2N Lipglass on NC30, my lips. =)


----------



## mzdawn (Jan 13, 2008)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...n/IMG_3555.jpg
Light Flush MSF, 3N lipstick, Warmed MSF

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...n/IMG_3559.jpg
Swatches on NC40 with Flash L-R: 3N Lipstick, Light Flush MSF, Warmed MSF

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...n/IMG_3563.jpg
Swatches on NC40 with bathroom lighting L-R: Warmed MSF, Light Flush MSF, 3N Lipstick


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jan 13, 2008)

Light Flush MSF with other MSFs:


----------



## obbreb (Jan 13, 2008)

Light Flush and Nanogold 





Closer look of Light Flush


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jan 13, 2008)

Bare Study, Painterly, and Soft Ochre
(clockwise from the bottom)




Painterly and Soft Ochre




Bare Study and Soft Ochre




Bare Study, Soft Ochre, Painterly (top to bottom) on NC15 skin




Bare Study, Soft Ochre, Painterly (top to bottom) on NC15 skin in harsher light


----------



## kimmy (Jan 13, 2008)

warmed msf




light flush msf


----------



## Sabrunka (Jan 14, 2008)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...g?t=1200334997


N3 lipstick on pigmented lips, NW 20 skin.  Sorry if my lips look lopsided, I tried!


----------



## Colorqueen (Jan 15, 2008)

The texture of Stereo Rose is pearlescent -Light Flush is more tiny particles-needs to be buffed well.  

Stereo Rose-dark coral pink w/ icy pink pearlescent.  
(compared to)
Light Flush : cross between shrimp pink and peach w/ warm medium pink metallic shimmer- not pearlescent-harder to blend into the skin than Stereo Rose, but worth the effort.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Light Flush-not like any of the other MSFs 

EDIT:  I put Light Flush side by side with Pink Bronze and they are identical- except that Light Flush is a very fine mill of Pink Bronze type product which makes it look less shiny due to reduced surface of the fine particles for reflecting light.

Warmed = mix of Gold Deposit + So Ceylon=dead ringer ; Texture is like Stereo Rose


Larger more detailed photo found here

http://img.makeupalley.com/3/6/5/7/856104.JPG


----------



## lizsybarite (Jan 16, 2008)

All swatches listed left to right on NC15 skin, no base.

Modest Tone, Beaded, Orb, Brule:











*Neutral Pink comparisons*
TOP: Yogurt, Whistle
CENTER: Neutral Pink, Hepcat, Bravado, Sushi Flower
BOTTOM: Pattern Pink, Star Violet, Pearl of the Earth, Medallion






N3, Hue, Ladygentle TLC:






N3 on lips:


----------



## XShear (Jan 17, 2008)

N3 on meduim pigmented lips ...






HTH!


----------



## lara (Jan 19, 2008)

*2N *lipglass





*3N *lipstick





*2N *lipglass on unlined lips





*3N *lipstick on unlined lips


----------



## Alliestella (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## darkishstar (Jan 21, 2008)

MSF Swatches




Light Flush MSF with flash.




Light Flush with no flash.




Warmed with flash. (Ignore Love Rules lipglass, it's not part of the collection)




Warmed without flash.


----------



## rocketqueen (Jan 22, 2008)

light flush MSF, daylight:





indoor light:





compared to New Vegas MSF from the Alexander McQueen collection:


----------



## knoxydoll (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Padmita (Jan 24, 2008)

Light Flush:


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 25, 2008)

clickable thumbnails
N collection lipstick swatches...in order 1N,2N,3N,4N (left to right)



I think this is the one with a flash...






I am super pale...still in order...1N,2N,3N,4N(left to right)


----------



## astronaut (Jan 26, 2008)

Light Flush MSF


----------



## mezzamy (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## spectrolite (Jan 28, 2008)

On NW45 Skin w/Flash


----------



## lovejt* (Jan 28, 2008)

Flickr: littleladylove's N Collection Photos






Medium Dark













Warmed MSF










Light Flush MSF













Warmed & Light Flush Swatch





4N Lipstick









3N Lipglass





Paint Pot in Quite Natural









Nanogold Eyeshadow













Neutral Pink Eyeshadow


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jan 31, 2008)

Here are my N collection swatches + 1 hehe ...swatched on no base ...back of me hand ..im NC25 for reference if that helps any....  oh yeah with flash




Top left to right :
Remotely Grey, Dark Edge, Poison Pen, 3N l/s, 2N l/g

Bottom left to right:
Rich Flesh, Neutral Pink, Modest Tone, Nanogold, Light Flush MSF

and i thought id throw in a pic of me wearing ncollection on the face all over..




cheeck msf light flush, eyes, neutral pink, modesttone, darkedge, nanogold and poison pen 

lips 3nl/s and 2n lipglass


----------



## Chopy (Feb 5, 2008)

e/s Nanogold






l/g 2N






left: Floraboundance right: 2N


----------



## Chopy (Feb 6, 2008)

Florabundance vs. 2N on skin


----------



## Viva (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## Julzie (Feb 11, 2008)

*MAC Quite Natural Paint Pot*










*MAC Light Flush Mineralize Skinfinish*


----------



## lara (Feb 14, 2008)

*Light Flush* MSF


----------



## pooh85 (Feb 18, 2008)

Lipstick N4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sun Light




With Flash






This is my first swatch, I hope that'is ok. unfortunately, in italy all come later, so I can't help  you so much.
My skin is olive-golden tone, not very deep, maybe a nc25/30.
hugs


----------



## pumpkincraze (Feb 23, 2008)

MSF Natural Light Medium:






MSF Natural Light Medium vs. Medium






MSF Natural Light Medium vs. Medium vs. Studio Fix NW20:






3N l/s






3N (middle) vs. Style It Up (left) vs. Classical (right):






Style It Up is a little more beigey and Classical is a little more pink and that pink is a little brighter. haven't tried it on yet. it might seem similar to Sparks Can Fly or Rubia but both are darker and less pink more rosey than 3N.


----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 26, 2008)

please click on the links to view the images.

*my haul*
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC04501.jpg

*eyeshadows (nanogold, modest tone, rich flesh, neutral pink, remotely grey, dark edge)*
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC04513.jpg

*lipglass (2N)*
no flash:
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC04511.jpg
with flash:
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC04510.jpg

*lipstick (4N)*
no flash:
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC04507.jpg
with flash:
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC04508.jpg

*paint pot (soft ochre)*
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC04506.jpg

*mineralize skinfinish/natural (medium dark)*
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC04503.jpg

*swatches:*
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC04524.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC04526.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC04516.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC04496.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m...head_/4n2n.jpg

hope these help!! ;-)


----------



## glamqueen1 (Mar 24, 2008)

I love wearing Light Flush as an eyeshadow, with Nanogold as highlighter!
To bring out that lovely salmon pink, you need to use a pink base, I use Fresco Rose pp. If you use a more neutral base, like Bare Study pp, it turnes out golden, the pink in Light Flush falls away.
The colours are subtle and hard to capture with the camera, but here we go:
paintpots as base (left-right): Fresco Rose, Bare Study and Painterly
Nanogold on top and Light Flush at bottom


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## effboysinthebut (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## kimmy (May 3, 2008)

2N l/s on nc25 skin


----------

